# "Premier" Membership Info Recommendation



## humdinger (Feb 11, 2013)

Ever since joining SMF, I've wondered about the different tags other folks have by their avatar pic. After sorting through different searches, I've slowly learned about how members climb out of "Newbie", through "Smoke Blower", onto "Fire Starter" then "Meat Mopper" and on and on. I've learned about how newbie posts are moderated at first, and I've also learned about The "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" (OTBS) and what that entails.

But just today I stumbled upon the link needed to learn how to become a "Premier Member", and the first thing I thought is "This info should be 1.) always shown on the homepage. 2.) regularly bumped to the top of the home page daily and 3.) possibly even put into the carousel."

I would have joined months ago if the offer had been presented to me directly, so I think there must be others out there like me who are willing to join if they are given the info.

If you've wondered about a premier membership, it's a great deal for such a great website/forum (about $2 a month average). The details are below (copied from Jeff himself) and I highly recommend to the powers that be that it be added to the homepage somehow.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

*The payment options are:*

1 year ($15)
2 years($25)
3 years ($40)
99 years ($100)
Being a Premier Member gives you a few perks but it also gives you the sense of satisfaction that you are supporting a good thing.

*The perks are:*

Ability to use a custom user title below your username on every post
Ability to add commercial or outbound links in your signature
Ad free browsing (must be turned off manually in your profile area)


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2013)

Humdinger, Thanks for sharing this info. You're right, the Premier Membership info should have a prominent place on the home page. I'll pass your suggestion on to the Boss.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Dutch, no problem. You guys always doa  good job with thuings on this site and I hope I wasn't coming off as preach-y, I just saw an opportunity for more folks to show their support for SMF if they could see the link on the homepage.

Hope it helps.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 12, 2013)

Good idea for sure. I can add it to the carousel, no problem! and post it from time to time on FB and Twitter.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 12, 2013)

Took me a while to find it as well, had to end up sending a PM to find it because the old threads pointed to a different location. Great thing, I've learned a lot here and have no problem supporting the site to see it stick around.


----------



## jimi1851 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for your post!!!!  I've been meaning to do this, but been too lazy to do the research.  Though I don't post much, I'm on this forum constantly.  Supporting this site is a no-brainer!


----------



## baba bones (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good thing to do,in the neer future that is ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2013)

The support is important to keep this Friendly and informative site going...JJ


----------



## bigblue (Feb 13, 2013)

I had no idea were do I sign up ?

GREAT SITE !!!!!!

worth every dollar for sooo much INFO and friendly folks


----------



## bigblue (Feb 13, 2013)

I tried for a 2 year membership but it wont take my money 

I dont do pay pal so maybe that's the the problem 

I'll figure it out when I have more time and help from my friends at SMF


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 14, 2013)

bigblue said:


> I tried for a 2 year membership but it wont take my money
> 
> I dont do pay pal so maybe that's the the problem
> 
> I'll figure it out when I have more time and help from my friends at SMF


You can also pay with a money order, just send TulsaJeff a PM when you are ready to do it and he will give you an address to send it to. See post #11 of this thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116921/premier-membership


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 14, 2013)

bigblue said:


> I had no idea were do I sign up ?
> 
> GREAT SITE !!!!!!
> 
> worth every dollar for sooo much INFO and friendly folks


You can sign up right here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 14, 2013)

bigblue said:


> I tried for a 2 year membership but *it wont take my money *
> 
> *I dont do pay pal* so maybe that's the the problem
> 
> I'll figure it out when I have more time and help from my friends at SMF


Maybe Jeff can set it up where it will allow you to pay with credit cards, I know he takes CC's on Smoking-Meat.com.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm happy to see that this thread post is generating a few more supporters. In addition to having tons of good info, I'm just happy I have someplace to go to discuss smoking meats and things. Sometimes I can tell that the friends and family tune me out when I get too long winded about smoking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  They sure come runnin' when the dinner bell rings though! LOL


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> I'm happy to see that this thread post is generating a few more supporters. In addition to having tons of good info, I'm just happy I have someplace to go to discuss smoking meats and things.* Sometimes I can tell that the friends and family tune me out when I get too long winded about smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurt, morning.... If they like the food so much, make it mandatory they attend a 15 minute lecture on "The dreaded stall" before appetizers are served...   (That could be considered cruel and unusual punishment) ...   Dave


----------



## humdinger (Feb 14, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Kurt, morning.... If they like the food so much, make it mandatory they attend a 15 minute lecture on "The dreaded stall" before appetizers are served...   (That could be considered cruel and unusual punishment) ...   Dave


LOL - Thanks Dave, and before I respond, I must say that it was your old thread where I found the link to become a prmier member. So in essence, I made the carousel for the first time thanks to you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for the lecture, I think I'll host an SMF round-table discussion via Skype; the topic? "Whether or not to use water pans".....

But if things get too heated, we'll have to switch to a less combative topic like "Religion and it's place in politics today".


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 14, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> LOL - Thanks Dave, and before I respond, I must say that it was your old thread where I found the link to become a prmier member. So in essence, I made the carousel for the first time thanks to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Now THAT is funny!!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Humdinger I am all signed up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Now a Premire member..  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to support this great site.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan


----------



## alreadyam (Feb 18, 2013)

Alrighty, I just signed up as a premier member! I sent the PayPal through, is there anything to do now?

Edit* Guess not, the badge just showed up


----------



## humdinger (Feb 19, 2013)

Very Happy to see my suggestion is garnering support for the site/forum. Thanks everyone!


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I had heard of premier membership and would love to support the site. As soon as Friday rolls around I will be doing this. SMF is so helpful I can't imagine not supporting the site. 

Doug


----------



## overground (Feb 22, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Ever since joining SMF, I've wondered about the different tags other folks have by their avatar pic. After sorting through different searches, I've slowly learned about how members climb out of "Newbie", through "Smoke Blower", onto "Fire Starter" then "Meat Mopper" and on and on. I've learned about how newbie posts are moderated at first, and I've also learned about The "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" (OTBS) and what that entails.


Would you mind posting these findings / requirements as well?

I appreciate the Premier info. I always wondered.

Thanks


----------



## supercenterchef (Feb 23, 2013)

Gotta support what you love

btw...just noticed my year must have expired...an automatic PM or something might help us donators remember when it's time to re-up...?


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

Why isn't all that stuff posted as a sticky where its easy for everyone to find? From the different levels and what it takes to attain them to what the otbs is and what it takes to gain membership to a glossary of commonly used acronyms and what they mean. I know there are also great tutorials on how to post pics, but am unsure if they're stickys. If not, they should be Thumbs Up


----------



## humdinger (Feb 27, 2013)

overground said:


> Would you mind posting these findings / requirements as well?
> 
> I appreciate the Premier info. I always wondered.
> 
> Thanks


Overground,

Sorry for the delay in responding. I haven't checked this thread in a few days.

For the Badge status (Newbie, Firestarter, Meat Mopper, etc...) here's the latest info I could find (from 2005), but I think an update may be needed because badges such as "Master of the pit" are not discussed. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49419/how-to-get-rank-at-smoking-meat-forums

For OTBS nomination criteria and information; http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74661/nominating-criteria-for-the-otbs

For "points" info: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128157/points-back

It took me a while to sort through the searches for the most recent AND comprehensive information, so I hope this consolidation of information helps some of our newer members!

########## UPDATE/UPDATE/UPDATE ###########

Came across this thread this morning (2/28), figured it would be a nice way to round out this post since it involves the issue of NEWBIE threads and posts being held for review:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ast-few-days-but-the-monitoring-moderators-is


----------



## overground (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you Humdinger. :)


----------



## humdinger (Feb 27, 2013)

No problem! Thanks for the "thumbs up"!


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Would think the links to become a Premier Member needs to be more visible as a separate category or a sticky somewhere. Perhaps it is, I couldn't find it.


----------

